# Bradley Alias vs. Sebbie



## Hodsta (Jul 13, 2007)

My new favourate folder is the Bradley Allias II, a volume production model sharing similarities with the Sebbie.

http://premiumknives.com/Bradley_Cutlery/

My only dissapointment is the coating, after just a hour or so accidentally carried in a pocket with coins and keys the finish is marred. Not down to the titanium base just visible marks. I have just bought a seperate Damascus version just to keep it nice, I like it that much.

I've only handled a Sebbie briefly and prefer both the shape of the handle and the blade on the Bradley (is that blasphemy?), however I'd be interested to hear from the Sebbie owners how the finish on the scales is holding up.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 13, 2007)

Those are nice looking knives. I can see how it targets the CRK.Sebenza shoppers.


----------



## Babo (Jul 13, 2007)

Perhaps I can provide some information about the Sebenza.

I own both a small regular and a large classic.
The small Sebenza is my EDC, and has been for about three years.

I see no finish problem and the knife is used daily as my main cutting tool.

The large classic gets carried on weekends when I'm hiking, hunting, fishing....doing outdoor stuff.
It doesn't get any special treatment either.....Both knives are as tight today as when I bought them three-four years ago.

Although you didn't ask, if I were to own just one Sebenza it would be the smaller one. I find it does everything I want a folder to do.
Incidently, I have dressed out several deer and a couple coyotes with the large Sebenza and find it excellent for the task. It hell for stout.

In fact, these two knives put an end to my knife collecting hobby.
I lost all interest in trying to find anything better; I like them that well.

If the Bradley's quality is in the same league, it should do quite well given its lower price.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 14, 2007)

I was talking to someone a while ago about wantign a sebbie and he told me this was the next best thing for half the price...Ill have to get one sometime...


----------



## mspeterson (Jul 14, 2007)

The Sebenza TI holds up great. The knife on the left has seen plenty of use in its day, the blade is ready for retirement while the handle is ready for a new blade and bead blasting at the spa.
There is a reason other companys want to copy CR's Sebenza, and Benchmade makes one heck of a nice knife, but of course you get what you pay for...


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 14, 2007)

mspeterson said:


> but of course you get what you pay for...


 
So true...but at what point are you just paying for the name? Or the art...for example woul;d a $1000 knife cut twice as good as a $500 knife? I don't think so...once you get to a certain price range you already have the best materials you cna buy, from that point on your paying more and more for art, the design really, thats all...doesn't mean it will perform any better or any worse...the question here is would a similar knife with the same blade steel, and the same handle material perform almost if not as good as the other iknife costing twice the price? I guess someone who uses both of these knives can shed soem light on the subject...


----------



## Planterz (Jul 14, 2007)

Hodsta said:


> My only dissapointment is the coating, after just a hour or so accidentally carried in a pocket with coins and keys the finish is marred. Not down to the titanium base just visible marks. I have just bought a seperate Damascus version just to keep it nice, I like it that much.


What coating? The handles on the Alias are bare sandblasted titanium. Sandblasted Ti does show wear very easily. It not only scratches easily, but the rough texture makes other stuff (keys, change) rub off into it. A Sebenza is no different. It'll look just as "bad" after a few days of regular use.

Most people don't mind, or even like this. I EDC a Bradley Mayhem, and the handles look like crap. But it's a worker knife, and this just means it's well used. In fact, "Sebenza" means "worker" in Afrikaans. 

If you want a nicer looking knife, look at the inlayed or graphic Sebenzas. These have polished Ti handles which resist scratching much more than the sandblasted ones, and you can buff out scratches yourself. I personally think snakewood inlays are dead sexy on a Classic Sebenza.


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 14, 2007)

Planterz,

The handles on mine, and other Alias's I've seen are olive drab in colour and not the mid grey of bead blasted Ti or dull shine of bare Ti.
I have not seen it in print but it looks to me that the scales are anodized, if you are absolutely sure this is just a type of blasting please confirm.

My girl is from SA, I didn't realise Sebenza was Afrikaans, maybe this will make it more accepatble to her:shrug:.

I appreciate the look of a well used tool, and the fact that I've put some charachter marks on this one will simply make me use it with less concern, and therefore probably more effectively as a tool. If the Sebbie could have been used with reckless abandon and still look new - that could have made a swing in its favour!

To respond to both McPetersons and cutlerylovers points - I absolutely agree with the fact you get what you pay for (subject to the law of dimishing returns, why a $1000 knife wil not cut twice as good as a $500 knife), and I am more than willing to reward artists and innovators with my cash, however I prefer the feel of the Bradley in my hand, and in a knife that is probably the second if not the most important point- I have many knives which I have spent alot more money on so it is a real testament to the Bradley that it shines through. 

Keep this coming guys - I could still be convinced.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 15, 2007)

I wasn't aware Bradley was anodizing their handles, I thought it was just bare Ti on all of them (apparently they have G10 handled ones now too).

Chris Reeves is from South Africa, and I think all of his knives with "odd" names are from Afrikaans.


----------



## GhostReaction (Jul 16, 2007)

Custom knives after exceeding a certain price point will have the best in materials. But its the design, the built and rarity that shoot the price up.
Same applies to production blades.

The best knife is the one you have with you when you need it. A good knife to me is one that could take a hell of abuse and still workable. 

The ergo department plays a very important part in my choice of knife. Given an expensive high end knife that doesnt feels good in my hands it will be sold immediately.

However I m just a newbie in blade.


----------



## guyg (Jul 30, 2007)

I like my Small Wood Classic sooo much , I ordered and waited 1 year and 11 months for a Damascus blade for it. If another brand works for you, great! My wife wont use an expensive knife, so I understand.


----------



## greenstuffs (Jul 31, 2007)

I like my large classic sebenza with with micarta inlays, i can't find myself using another knife as EDC the small might be too small for me. I don't know about bradley but i don't like the handle design might be more ergonomic than the sebbie but the looks are too gangsta...


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 31, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> I like my large classic sebenza with with micarta inlays, i can't find myself using another knife as EDC the small might be too small for me. I don't know about bradley but i don't like the handle design might be more ergonomic than the sebbie but the looks are too gangsta...


 
"Gangsta!" are we talking I about the same item? Maybe Hodsta but never Gangsta!

My Devin Thomas Damascus version of the Bradley is awaiting me at the post office - will let you know what I think of it when it arrives.


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Jul 31, 2007)

The Bradley Alias is very nice and I used one for a while, but prefer the Sebenza's. I alternate between a small classic and a small regular, both with unique computer graphics. Can hardly think of a better medium size folder than the Sebenza, and I have used so many high end folders, production as well as custom and semi-custom.

Btw. the "odd names" are Zulu.


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm keeping an open mind on this - what would you say is better about the Sebbie than the Bradley. Handle shape is fairly subjective and personal and I favour the Bradley. I also like the ease of release however this may just becuase I own a Bradley and have spent only a little time with a Sebbie.


----------



## dano (Jul 31, 2007)

Bradley's are made by Benchmade, and have BM's excellent quality, etc.

They're not a Sebenza, though...

--dan


----------



## cutlerylover (Aug 1, 2007)

dano said:


> Bradley's are made by Benchmade, and have BM's excellent quality, etc.
> 
> They're not a Sebenza, though...
> 
> --dan


 
very true...Made by Benchmade just like their top of the line knives...Sebenzas are now semi customs...Not full customs like they use to be, but still top notch...In my opinion its a hard choice considerign the money involved...I have not used either knife, but I got to handle both...Very impressive knives at 1st glance...and from stories I know the sebenza is a crowd pleaser, lol...:twothumbs


----------



## flipe8 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think you're paying, in part, for the innovation not the imitation when you purchase a Sebenza. Chris Reeve was the man whom made the frame-lock and was instrumental in bringing S30V to the market. I have read many state that custom knifemakers strive to make knives on par with Chris Reeve knives as result of their amazing fit&finish and tolerances. Sometimes, it's the things we don't see, like the pivot bushing, that add to the price and performance. There aren't many knife companies that can say they are the benchmark in their market segment. The Sebenza is that. If it weren't, we wouldn't be discussing this right now. I really like the look of the Bradley knife, but to me, it looks like it's described; a cheaper alternative to the real thing. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## TKC (Aug 3, 2007)

*The Sebenza is head and shoulders above the Bradley Alias. (made by Benchmade by the way.) The Sebenza has tight tolerances, is smoother. The Sebenza is the best production knife, bar none.*


----------



## greenstuffs (Aug 4, 2007)

I have to add that sebenza is nothing special from the looks, you have to own one to be able to understand the amount of work into the knife. 
I mean the knife is so well built and have very tight tolerances of a 1/100 of an inch that means any moron without squat idea of knife is able to take it apart clean it, lube it put it back together and the blade will be as centered as from the factory and still hold all the factory characteristics, i dont think you can do that with a Benchmade Bradley.
Another feature of the knife is the clip, the knife rides low and securely without showing much of the handle, it puts enough pressure but not too much pressure
But hodsta i believe there is this stupid law in UK that you cannot own a locking folder is that true? Sebenza have one of the strongest locks out there.


----------



## cutlerylover (Aug 4, 2007)

I will add that pictures of the sebenza does not do it justice...I have not owned one or had the pleasure of using one, but I did handle one at a store and wow, all I cna say is you need to feel one to understand it...now actually using it would be even better Im sure...


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 4, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> I have to add that sebenza is nothing special from the looks, you have to own one to be able to understand the amount of work into the knife.
> I mean the knife is so well built and have very tight tolerances of a 1/100 of an inch that means any moron without squat idea of knife is able to take it apart clean it, lube it put it back together and the blade will be as centered as from the factory and still hold all the factory characteristics, i dont think you can do that with a Benchmade Bradley.
> Another feature of the knife is the clip, the knife rides low and securely without showing much of the handle, it puts enough pressure but not too much pressure
> But hodsta i believe there is this stupid law in UK that you cannot own a locking folder is that true? Sebenza have one of the strongest locks out there.


 
Not entirely true, you can own most knives (even autos) however in the UK you cannot carry a locking folder without good reason. Locking knifes are dangerous, slip joints are safe!!!!!!!!!!! I really don't get this law either. 

However - I do have some faith in the legal system, I have never been stopped, if I was they would find I had an unblemished character, and unless I was involved in a fight, which is not the reason I would carry a knife anyhows, would probably get off with a stern telling off.

Don't want to bang on about the bradley but the pocket clip actually rides lower than a Sebbie. My mind is made up though, will try the Sebbie out. Any takers if I don't like it?


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 4, 2007)

OK next choice - if Sebbie's are part production now is there a significant diference from the "old days" - actually not even significant - further the law of diminishing returns, is there perceptible difference.

Would you troll second hand or order new.

I am expecting something special here! Nicer than my fixed blade Fallkniven Idun Cx!


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Aug 5, 2007)

“Production” is noting negative here. If anything the latest CNC machinery ensures the most uniform quality with the tightest possible tolerances to all parts. Still hand assembled and carefully checked as ever.
I have handled old and new Sebenza’s and quality has been the same. The latest are probably better than ever. At present I use two, a regular and a classic. Both are almost new. Tolerances and detail quality could not be better on any of them, no matter what you compare with, including the most expensive custom folders you could find.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 7, 2007)

.


----------

